# Videodrome is set for a remake



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:
Universal Pictures will remake the 1983 David Cronenberg-directed thriller *Videodrome*.
Ehren Kruger is set to write the script and produce with partner Daniel Bobker.
There is no word in regards to who will be playing in the forthcoming film at this time.
More info at the following link.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118002863.html?categoryid=1237&cs=1


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This was a landmark film, well written and chilling, with (then) state-of-the-art effects. I suspect the remake will seem like a ripoff of _The Ring_ but in fact _Videodrome_ was first.


----------

